# buckeye lake duck hunting?



## claytonhaske

I will be at buckeye today doing some fishing with a friend, and i was wondering what parts of the lake can you hunt, and what parts are off limits??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

There is nowhere specifically off limits to hunting other than you have to be 400+ feet from a house. That of course makes a lot of areas off limits.


----------



## claytonhaske

well, we were checked by the watercraft officer as soon as we unloaded. we were good to go, and he said we can hunt the entire lake, but we need to stay at least 400 feet away from other duck hunters/blinds. he said "the residents often think the ducks and geese are their pets and complain quite a bit, when hunters shoot close to the bank. But, as long as your shooting into the open lake area, your fine". so i was glad to hear that. we ended up jump shooting 2 malards, and a coot. i had a blast! the water was flat as a pancake, and the sun was shinning nice and bright. i would say i'm defeniatley hooked on duck hunting, and cant wait to do it again!!!!! and as soon as the water goes down im gonna be hitting the river in search of some more.


----------

